# Craftsman chipper 247.795890



## mdconley (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a Craftsman chipper with Sears engine model 143.959001. The engine is beyond economical repair. Sears no longer carries the complete engine as a part nor do they have a replacement equivilant. The Sears part number crosses to Tecumseh part number HM90-156004B. Tecumseh no longer makes this engine either. I am so far unable to locate a suitable replacement engine. Any one have any ideas? Thanks for any help!


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Small engine Suppliers has in stock part#756331D short block.This would provide you with a basic new engine.Remove the head,carburator, exhaust and fuel tank off your old engine and reinstall on the new short block.This will be a direct bolt on replacement.You must measure the diameter of your existing crankshaft and relay that data to them when ordering.www.smallenginesuppliers.com type in search 756331D Techumseh is out of bussiness so parts will be a challenge to find.They have this short block as of today for $249.95.If that doesn't work for you they can get you a replacement engine that will work.Hope this helps......Scotty:thumbsup:


----------



## mdconley (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the info. I will check them out very soon. Dallas Conley


----------

